# Can no longer update Windows XP?



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Aug 8, 2017)

My uncle had an old Windows XP laptop and since he had the key I reimaged it for him because it was giving some issues. He has a newer laptop, but he uses this old laptop from time to time.

Basically, when I reinstalled Windows XP (32bit), I have been having a lot of issues getting updates. It says that service pack 3 is installed, but the version of IE was below IE5. It would literally not work on about 90% of the websites out there, including Google. When I went to control panel and Windows Update, it just took me to a site that didn't work. I managed to bring over the exe for IE8 via a USB drive, however, it still isn't working. Every time I go to Google it gives me a security warning error and I can't access about 70% of websites. After clicking on Windows Update, I can finally see the site, but I get a disclaimer telling me that the website only works in IE5 (I am running IE8). I go to MS downloads page and the page doesn't work. Did MS block XP updates because it really seems like they did. I know about a year ago (maybe more) I was working on an old XP machine and I literally just clicked on Windows update and it took me to the XP update page and I was able to install everything. What changed? If they blocked it then I am glad because these old XP machines are a nightmare to work on.


----------



## StefanM (Aug 8, 2017)

Try the POSready trick

How to get updates for Windows XP until April 2019


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you tried this Microsoft fix for 8 on xp?  SP2 or 3 will work.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=24488


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't vouch if this is up to date, but Opera was providing support for XP, and a few others;

https://blogs.opera.com/news/2016/04/chrome-alternative-opera-for-windows-xp-vista/


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Aug 8, 2017)

I tried that patch for IE8 and nothing. I have the an old version of FireFox and Opera and neither of them are working. When I am in *control panel* and I click on *Windows Update* it takes me to a disclaimer site that says there is a browser incompatibility and that I need to use IE5 or greater which is dumb because I am on IE8. I know last year when I click on *Windows Update* from *control panel *on an XP machine that it would take me to the Windows XP updates site, but if it is no longer working than I assuming that MS took down the site or something. Also, I don't want to start doing a bunch of registry tweaks and whatnot- this should work out of the box and if it doesn't then I will just tell my uncle to move to 10.


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2017)

I've installed XP SP3 32-bit on an old laptop. I still have to add the network driver and then try to get it to update with all the millions of patches. Looks like I'm gonna have fun, lol.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Aug 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> I've installed XP SP3 32-bit on an old laptop. I still have to add the network driver and then try to get it to update with all the millions of patches. Looks like I'm gonna have fun, lol.



Well you are going to have a fun time because I can't get patches.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 8, 2017)

Use the POS version of XP and you are golden. Otherwise it is unsupported and way past EOL. 

Move on.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Aug 8, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Use the POS version of XP and you are golden. Otherwise it is unsupported and way past EOL.
> 
> Move on.



Yeah I am just going to move on- thanks for all of the help!


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 8, 2017)

Just use WSUS Offline v9.2.2. I used it a few days ago and it worked great.

BTW they didn't block updates for XP. They just made them extremely difficult to get, especially for a fresh install. Once you use WSUS to get it fully updated you'll see that the normal way of updating suddenly works again.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 8, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Just use WSUS Offline v9.2.2. I used it a few days ago and it worked great.
> 
> BTW they didn't block updates for XP. They just made them extremely difficult to get, especially for a fresh install. Once you use WSUS to get it fully updated you'll see that the normal way of updating suddenly works again.



What's the process for installing?  Just run "UpdateGenerator.exe"?


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> What's the process for installing?  Just run "UpdateGenerator.exe"?
> 
> View attachment 90871


Run UpdateGenerator first. Then when it's finished it will save the updates in the client folder. Then you run UpdateInstaller(in the client folder) to install the updates. You usually need to repeat the process until UpdateGenerator says it can't find any more updates.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 8, 2017)

This is due to the root certificates having expired.  You need to open Control Panel, then open Add/Remove Programs, and then click Add/Remove Windows Components; the option to update root certificates should be right at the bottom.  Unfortunately, Microsoft no longer provides updates for root certificates, so you need to install service pack 3 and IE8, then go to http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate and hope it works.  It should download the latest version of the root certificates update, which while still outdated, it better than nothing.  I have to deal with this all the time and it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 8, 2017)

The only reason I'm interested:  A a program that simply won't run in Win 7 or later... won't go into details.

I've got a retail license pack (Disc and COA), but it is from long ago and I don't know if if it even has SP1 on it.  I recall there were ways to merge the SP's onto install media... is there simply an ISO I could find somewhere that has SP3?


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Well you are going to have a fun time because I can't get patches.





EarthDog said:


> Use the POS version of XP and you are golden. Otherwise it is unsupported and way past EOL.
> 
> Move on.


Hey, I remember when XP came out way back in 2001 and there was all that anti-product activation fuss going on in the press and forums back then, Microsoft said they would release a patch to kill the activation requirement with a patch when it became EOL. Funny how we're still waiting for that magic patch innit?


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> ...is there simply an ISO I could find somewhere that has SP3?


Yeah, there's a bunch of them. Search here.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> Hey, I remember when XP came out way back in 2001 and there was all that anti-product activation fuss going on in the press and forums back then, Microsoft said they would release a patch to kill the activation requirement with a patch when it became EOL. Funny how we're still waiting for that magic patch innit?



Did they ever say that really though or is it magic internet rumor?  I've yet to ever see an official source utter that.


----------



## Static~Charge (Aug 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> Hey, I remember when XP came out way back in 2001 and there was all that anti-product activation fuss going on in the press and forums back then, Microsoft said they would release a patch to kill the activation requirement with a patch when it became EOL. Funny how we're still waiting for that magic patch innit?



Shows you just how much Microsoft _actually_ listens to their customers....


----------



## qubit (Aug 8, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Did they ever say that really though or is it magic internet rumor?  I've yet to ever see an official source utter that.


I read it in an actual paper mag at the time, PC Mag I think. It was the journalist quoting them. I think I read it in other places too, but it's too long ago now to remember details. A quick Google now didn't bring up anything, but I think it's also how the question is phrases in the search box.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> I read it in an actual paper mag at the time, PC Mag I think. It was the journalist quoting them. I think I read it in other places too, but it's too long ago now to remember details. A quick Google now didn't bring up anything, but I think it's also how the question is phrases in the search box.



Yeah, no idea personally and I vaguely remember the same, just unsure if there is any substance to the rumors.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 8, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> My uncle had an old Windows XP laptop and since he had the key I reimaged it for him because it was giving some issues. He has a newer laptop, but he uses this old laptop from time to time.
> 
> Basically, when I reinstalled Windows XP (32bit), I have been having a lot of issues getting updates. It says that service pack 3 is installed, but the version of IE was below IE5. It would literally not work on about 90% of the websites out there, including Google. When I went to control panel and Windows Update, it just took me to a site that didn't work. I managed to bring over the exe for IE8 via a USB drive, however, it still isn't working. Every time I go to Google it gives me a security warning error and I can't access about 70% of websites. After clicking on Windows Update, I can finally see the site, but I get a disclaimer telling me that the website only works in IE5 (I am running IE8). I go to MS downloads page and the page doesn't work. Did MS block XP updates because it really seems like they did. I know about a year ago (maybe more) I was working on an old XP machine and I literally just clicked on Windows update and it took me to the XP update page and I was able to install everything. What changed? If they blocked it then I am glad because these old XP machines are a nightmare to work on.



The main problem is that MS has revamped their support website and dropped support for a bunch of legacy software quite recently. The entire process of updating and tweaking, not just XP but also Win7 and other, is a lot more complicated now, because google and even MS's own search still has old search queries indexed, while the actual locations are totally different now (or not available). Last month I spent almost an hour looking for an older MSVCR version for Win8 machine, because a pretty girl at the office couldn't edit open or edit images in Photoshop (had to dig windows logs for clues).

Some resources for Windows XP no longer exist, so if it's not there - you are out of luck.

But either way, I'm not sure that "putting XP on an old laptop" is a viable option nowadays. Not because it's old, but because the hardware it was made for is either dead or out of commission. Most Core2Duo laptops from the past decade came out with Vista support, so they can just as easily run Win7 or in some cases even Win10. You need to convince your uncle to drop XP for good.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 8, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Most Core2Duo laptops from the past decade came out with Vista support, so they can just as easily run Win7 or in some cases even Win10.



I tried bring life back to a Tualitin chip in an ABIT AG8 using Win 8.0.  Wouldn't work, the chip lacked some required instruction set.  Don't know if it'll run Win 7

Me, I trying to run a program that won't run on anything except Win XP.  I don't really care if I have internet or browser, I'll be unplugged anytime I'm using it.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 8, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I tried bring life back to a Tualitin chip in an ABIT AG8 using Win 8.0.  Wouldn't work, the chip lacked some required instruction set.  Don't know if it'll run Win 7


It doesn't have XD-bit (later "Prescott" function), so yes, you can't install Win8 x86 on Tualatin based Pentium III.
You can however install Win 7 x86 on it (since it doesn't require anything to work).


----------

